# Fix At Four



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Best Friends "Fix at Four" Infographic - YouTube


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Catchy... truly hope it turns out to be just that


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive been trapping and caught kittens the last couple nights. They were still very small. I figure this one had to be 3 lbs hopefully. The other is going into foster care. Found out from the vet today one was pregnant already. Breaks my heart. It made this commercial hit home for me!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh. That sucks for them to be pregnant so early. So often they are detached from the kittens when they have them that young. Hopefully they'll get her healthy before she has the kittens. I know a lot of people are hesitant to spay at 2 pounds, but they can get pregnant SO early. 

I really like both of these commercials that have been on recently from the fix at four program:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We want the kitten at least 3 lbs. You figure a pound a month. Pray I catch this mother. I heard from the employees at Home Depot she had a litter underneath the table with plants on them, on the cold hard cement floor. Its so sad. They said some of the babies were dead and they had the cords still on them. I want to stop this cycle for her.

Last night when I went to check the trap after dark. I had gotten one of her babies. She was crouched in front of the trap and didn't want to let me near the trap. She did that "wail cry" at me. I had withheld food so I brought her some food so she get away from the trap. She tried to come at me when I picked up the trap. She is such a sweet mom. So protective and loves her babies. She followed me all the way out to my car in the parking lot, crying. It broke my heart. I want to help this mom. If everyone could send prayers and good energy that I'm able to trap her.

I think she was someones cat at one time. After I shut the baby in my SUV she stood there. I called her and she followed me back to where I had taken the trap and I gave her more food. She was subdued and sweet at that point.

Its so important we s/n early so this doesn't continue.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, that's so sad. I hope you can trap her and her babies and keep them safe together. I'll definitely be praying for you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merry, 
Sending prayers your way for little MaMa and babies...
So sad of a situation. 
Sharon


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

That is really early! I got my kitten spayed at 6 months, because she's as indoor and the vet said she was too small at 4. All good now! My cat had kittens before we got her as well, all adopted  all my previous cats we always fixed, and I see a lot of people with unfixed pets who's ya they don't have the $300 for vet fixing, then it tell them about the $50 at shelters, and many don't listen anyways.,


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Caught the dad last night! Now we really need to get the mom. Trapping Sunday night. I'd like to get her to a barn to live. Cross your fingers.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yay!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any updates Merry? Have you caught Mama yet!?
All paws crossed!
Sharon


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its raining here thru Sunday so I put off trapping. The garden center employees won't call me when a cat is in the trap even though I keep asking them to. So I end up driving back and forth checking the traps grrrrrr.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merry, That BITES! why can't they give you a call?
If I was at a job that I couldn't use the business phone...I'd be calling on my personal cell!!
That's so...:banghead:
Sharon


----------

